
Show HN: Easiest way to share pet videos on mobile - allenleein
http://www.pamily.today/?ref=hn
======
allenleein
There are a lot of mobile video sharing platforms out there, but we feel there
is a huge and deserving vertical that is currently being neglected, PETS. Pets
are wonderful companions, and my pets are my family. With all the technology
improving/changing our lives, VR, AR, robots, bots; the everyday simple caring
of our pets still makes many of our lives a little bit better.

Technology should make celebrating our love for our pets easier, richer and
connect other likeminded pet owners/lovers together. Pamily is a place for
pets, of pets, by pets.

